

How to Find the Right Candidates for Your Start-Up - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/hiring-for-your-start-up-how-to-find-the-right-candidates/

======
KMinshew
Meta: posting an article that talks about using HN to hire... on hackernews

